# Toshiba TV, red lite blinking only



## oakpak18 (Jan 1, 2011)

Model #32A43 Ser.# 14720231 Woke up and the red light was blinking next to the power on button. Other TV's in house work fine. Checked connections and replugged it in to no avail. Any help is good even if only a more specific website. Thank you, Danny


----------

